# beste schauspielerin?



## frankistreich (16 Aug. 2012)

wer ist die beste Schauspielerin der Welt?:thx:


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2012)

meine Exfrau


----------



## Rumpelmucke (17 Aug. 2012)

Angela Merkel. Unvergessen ihr Auftritt in der Euro-Krise: "Stirbt der Euro, stirbt Europa." Im directors cut kommt der Rest der Szene: "... und mit dem Euro stirbt Deutschland."


----------



## asche1 (17 Aug. 2012)

Ganz klar alle politiker


----------



## Emilysmummie (21 Aug. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> meine Exfrau



happy010happy010happy010 Pu, der war gut 

MEIN Beitrag hierzu: Angelina Jolie 

 und Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## neman64 (21 Aug. 2012)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> MEIN Beitrag hierzu: Angelina Jolie
> 
> und Jennifer Love Hewitt



Dem stimme ich zu


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Nicht die beste, aber ich mag Liv Tyler


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## shahia (8 Dez. 2016)

Für mich Sandra Bullock, Julia Roberts


----------



## lappi (7 Juni 2017)

Robin Wright


----------



## superfan2000 (19 Feb. 2018)

Mir gefällt die bildhübsche Julia Biedermann wirklich richtig gut. Sie ist eine absolute Traumfrau zum verlieben.


----------



## Walt (14 Juni 2018)

Felicitas Woll


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Angelina wahrscheinlich


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

Natalie Portman


----------



## Younuzon (30 Sep. 2019)

Megan Fox


----------

